# Wheres the carp?



## jeremybeaner (Feb 5, 2012)

Went out for opener yesterday, and didn't see one carp. Went down to the bottoms but the water just wasnt high enough for some good backflooding, than tried at the end of 12th st, water was good, but no carp to be seen. Than tried out seratoma by the horseshoe pits....still nothing but that was later in the day so were going to walk those little finger creeks north and see if we can find any.... If anyone knows where the carp are slappin in the Bismarck area, let me know.. Thanks.


----------



## Hilzy8 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well thats not good to hear.. I am planning on going out this weekend I will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'll be looking soon too, but for now it would have to be under the 2 feet of ice still on the lakes over in minnesota. Spearguns are ready! Just slacken on putting the wetsuit on just yet.


----------



## Threefingers2 (Apr 20, 2013)

MY guess is that the water temp and lack of sun is keeping them inactive not ready to spawn yet.


----------



## Threefingers2 (Apr 20, 2013)

For sale is a left handed ONEIDA Strike Eagle the tag on the limb says draw weight 60-80 lbs and draw length is long. It's in really good shape I bought it for my son a week ago but it is to big for him he's gonna have to go with a youth size bow. I have a ONEIDA and i know of a company that can shave the limbs down to get he draw weight down for bow fishing. $130.00 obo. you can reply on here or call (701)471-4928  i can text a couple of pictures upon request.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

threefinger if you dont get any local intrest try bowfishingcountry.com you might have some luck there


----------

